# First attempt at Net making.



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

After making a cast net from pre made webbing I decided to try and make one Knot by Knot.

One days progress.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The first oyster clump tear is going to take a piece of you with it...awesome work.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

looks great--


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's cool . Looks like tedious work .


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Nice net indeed! I tried underwater basket weaving once... epic fail! Keep up the good work. It looks tedious.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Looks good so far... Keep up the good work. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Very tedious, But Its not so bad when your watching TV as well.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> After making a cast net from pre made webbing I decided to try and make one Knot by Knot.
> 
> One days progress.


My ring is still hanging on the door handle... Do you have the same amount of squares on the ring as you do on the outer edge or did you add squares to some rows as you got farther away from the ring? And how did you support it as it got larger? I'm trying to make my own net too....Can't decide how I want to do it as I add rows to it... Thanks.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty good and one day?. My wife took up crocheting about six months ago and your cast nets bigger than the 6x6 throw blankets she's making.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I tie mine to the wall and pull it towards me while I make knots



Pasadena1944 said:


> My ring is still hanging on the door handle... Do you have the same amount of squares on the ring as you do on the outer edge or did you add squares to some rows as you got farther away from the ring? And how did you support it as it got larger? I'm trying to make my own net too....Can't decide how I want to do it as I add rows to it... Thanks.....


 I would try and explain it here but its easier to link this thread.
http://abacoforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3753

Quote from post #6

EDIT: More info on the wideners here.
http://www.nightshaderose.com/netting/increase-decrease.php

Here's a little detail on the wideners. Starting with with the fourth row you add a widener every third loop. The next three rows are knotted normally and then on row eight you add a widener every fourth loop. The next three rows are knotted normally and then on row twelve you add a widener every fifth loop... etc, etc, etc.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Nail polish helps to mark the wideners so you can line them up on the following rows.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> I tie mine to the wall and pull it towards me while I make knots
> 
> I would try and explain it here but its easier to link this thread.
> http://abacoforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3753
> ...


Thanks, that helps me a lot...I couldn't figure out where or how many to add...


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Thanks, that helps me a lot...I couldn't figure out where or how many to add...


As long as you start with 21 loops that should work. I was gonna "wing it" before I found that thread. So glad I didnt.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good. Net making is definitely a lost art. My Grandpa taught me how to do it when I was a kid, but I just don't have the patience for it any more. The more you do it,the easier it gets so don't give up. I also learned to make my own netting needles, I think I enjoyed that more than making the nets. Here's a couple miniature 2' cast nets I made and a landing net I never finished. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> Looking good. Net making is definitely a lost art. My Grandpa taught me how to do it when I was a kid, but I just don't have the patience for it any more. The more you do it,the easier it gets so don't give up. *I also learned to make my own netting needles*, I think I enjoyed that more than making the nets. Here's a couple miniature 2' cast nets I made and a landing net *I never finished.* Keep us posted on your progress.


You tied all of those knots? That's a lot of knots....You need to finish them if you have time....

I thought that a couple of the needles in your picture looked like wood.. I made a needle too out of oak, My planer only goes down to 3/16 of an inch...I had to tape it to a board to get it down to 1/18 inch....I think you got me to want to make some more at different sizes...

There's something about using something that you made yourself...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> As long as you start with 21 loops that should work. I was gonna "wing it" before I found that thread. So glad I didnt.


Are you using two needles like the guy did on the link that you posted? That was something else I was wondering how to end a row....I need to read it again..I think he starts a row with that small needle and uses thee big needle to come around to it, not sure on that yet...

You have me wanting to get back on mine..I stopped because of the the unknown.. ..Just a small net, nothing like you are doing...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Theirs nothing like a bunch of ''holes sewed together''.......I loved hanging gill nets in N. Carolina......


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> *Theirs nothing like a bunch of ''holes sewed together''*.......I loved hanging gill nets in N. Carolina......


LOL


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Are you using two needles like the guy did on the link that you posted? That was something else I was wondering how to end a row....I need to read it again..I think he starts a row with that small needle and uses thee big needle to come around to it, not sure on that yet...
> 
> You have me wanting to get back on mine..I stopped because of the the unknown.. ..Just a small net, nothing like you are doing...


I only use one needle. Its a never ending circle. Which Is why I have nail polish on the ring to mark the starting location for a new row.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> I only use one needle. Its a never ending circle. Which Is why I have nail polish on the ring to mark the starting location for a new row.


Thanks....I'll do I'll do it that way too...


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

We had Marine Trades here in Palacios High School and you learned how to make cast nets along with other commercial fishing skills. They even had a working shrimp boat but with liability and other factors, that program is long gone. I think I will stop right here before I write something stupid.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Pasadena1944 said:


> You tied all of those knots? That's a lot of knots....You need to finish them if you have time....
> 
> I thought that a couple of the needles in your picture looked like wood.. I made a needle too out of oak, My planer only goes down to 3/16 of an inch...I had to tape it to a board to get it down to 1/18 inch....I think you got me to want to make some more at different sizes...
> 
> There's something about using something that you made yourself...


 I used a table saw to cut the wood into slivers and use a dremel tool and belt sander to shape them. Oak, Teak, and Mahogany all work good.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I used a table saw to cut the wood into slivers and use a dremel tool and belt sander to shape them. Oak, Teak, and Mahogany all work good.


I didn't think of using the table saw for the thickness...When you have a full woodworking shop in your garage you tend to over think things....LOL...

I think I'll make some more.....I made the one I made to see if how hard it would be....


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Got an hours work done to it this morning here is the progress.


It is about 13" radius.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good.....I need to get back on my little net....


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks cool as heck! I bought a book a few years ago because i was interested in net making. My Dad tells me stories of his Dad making them many years ago. I always thought a cast net made out of 100lb test braid would be a badazz net! Might be a nightmare to make though.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I bet that braid would slice some fingers open.sad3sm


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I got alot done today. Im not sure how big of a net this will be yet.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It took me a month to get that far, keep it up.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> I got alot done today. Im not sure how big of a net this will be yet.


Looking good....Keep the updates coming....


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Update.....



Rows are starting to take longer and longer.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> Update.....
> 
> 
> 
> Rows are starting to take longer and longer.


Looking real nice.....

How are you hanging it to work on as it gets longer?

Could you post a picture of how you are hanging it?

Thanks....................


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Looking real nice.....
> 
> How are you hanging it to work on as it gets longer?
> 
> ...


I run a pipe through the middle closest to the horn and tie strings off to the pipe.

You could just tie 4 lines to the horn and hang from a nail.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Anything to update yet? Enjoying your work here,,,,


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Anything to update yet? Enjoying your work here,,,,


Sadly, I have given up on my first net(wasnt expanding the way I wanted).

Started my second net two days ago.

Here is my progress so far. First picture was at lunch today. 



I doubled the amount of doublers. :rotfl:
There is 14 instead of 7. It lays flat and is coming along quite nicely.
Sorry for the lack of updates.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome job most people would buy one, but making one is a great accomplishment!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks.....it's interesting watching....use the other one for a landing net...


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> thanks.....it's interesting watching....use the other one for a landing net...


I thought about that, But I dont really have a need for one.

Most of the time I just stand on one side of the boat and let the fish swim onto boat with me.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Starting to see the panels forming. Current row is up to 168 loops. I started with 28.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good........How long are you going to make it?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Man you may found your callin really looking great!!


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks great! You sure have more patients that me.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Looking good........How long are you going to make it?


The buyer said a 4 footer is all he needs. Thank god he doesnt want a huge net. Im at aprox. 2,700 knots. If my math is correct which it hardly ever is. It will take about 10,000(give or take 1,000) knots for a 4 foot cast net.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> The buyer said a 4 footer is all he needs. Thank god he doesnt want a huge net. Im at aprox. 2,700 knots. If my math is correct which it hardly ever is. It will take about 10,000(give or take 1,000) knots for a 4 foot cast net.


I didn't know that you were making it for someone else.....that's a lot of work to not to keep....lol...


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I didn't know that you were making it for someone else.....that's a lot of work to not to keep....lol...


This one is more of an experiment to see how much string I use. Then I will be buying some high strength braided line and make my personal net out of that along with stainless steel chain. Hopefully creating the last cast net I will need.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

This should give a better idea of how big its getting.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> This should give a better idea of how big its getting.


You've been busy.......looking good....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man that is sweet. Thanks for the post.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Top roll is how much Ive used. Bottom is new.
Supposed to be 1700ft per roll.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats some pretty thick line, should last for ever......


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Update: Its been a few days since I posted a new picture.
It now hangs over the table a good 3-4inches all the way around.
Also the diamonds seem to be getting more consistent as I progress.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good....

Dang.....I need to get started on my little 2 foot one....

Is it going to be used for shrimp?


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Looking good....
> 
> Dang.....I need to get started on my little 2 foot one....
> 
> Is it going to be used for shrimp?


Finger mullet In very shallow water. less than 1 foot deep.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I should be over 10,000 Knots now. 
I have used over a pound of twine so far.
Here is a recent picture with a .22 for size comparison.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

That is looking good....... How many more rows are you adding? Can't wait to see if finished...


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> That is looking good....... How many more rows are you adding? Can't wait to see if finished...


I have no idea now. Its at 40 inches now so maybe 8 more inches.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Done tying knots. Trying to find some cheap stainless steel chain for the bottom. Ended up at 13,600 knots give or take a few hundred.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

No up date lately, how is the net coming along?


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Havent ordered any chain for this one.
Have since started a new one out of number 3 nylon

This was taken at the 5th of this month.


This is where Im at today.(I bought some real cast net horns instead of them metal rings)


Comparison.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

that's some nice work there.....are you working on number three yet?


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> that's some nice work there.....are you working on number three yet?


 no plans for a third. This white one will be 7foot tall so Ive got a ways to go.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you getting faster at it as you learn? I'm still trying to get my little 2 foot net started....lol....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Are you getting faster at it as you learn? I'm still trying to get my little 2 foot net started....lol....


Maybe be a little quicker due to this string being so much thinner so I don't have to refill the needle as often.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

At 4ft now so 8ft spread. something like 25k knots at the moment.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I made a 8' mullet net 55 years ago. Still got that net. Caught a lot of fish 
in that thing but like me it's old and worn out.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you finished yet?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

lamar44 said:


> I made a 8' mullet net 55 years ago. Still got that net. Caught a lot of fish
> in that thing but like me it's old and worn out.


LOL......I'm old and worn out too.....


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow! Looks good,... But seriously. . Do you have that much time in your hands??


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Nope still tying on it. Its about my height at the moment and im 5'7.

I sit at work when there is nothing going on and tie knots.(boss said it was ok)

Knot count is 37,000 give or take 500. 

Coming up on two months on this net. I wish I could get a penny for every knot Ive tied.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

PIC


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice.......you need to get those weights on it and go catch some bait to show us.......


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Nice.......you need to get those weights on it and go catch some bait to show us.......


Started working on the green net.

Sewing the chain to the bottom.


Knots will be sloppy. Did not know how to tie a chain to net so I kinda " winged " it

One days progress.


Ran out of orange twine with this much to go.


Finished it today. Need to add some draw strings and ill be fishin.


P.S. This net weighs in at 9.2lbs. It Is VERYY heavy. It opens flawlessly.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

that's looking good.....can't wait to see it at work....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you used it yet?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

With my self diagnosed ADD, I would have a nervous breakdown doing that. I don't do well with repetitive tasks like that.

Awesome job.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Well its been a while since I have posted a new picture.

This thing has been getting on my nerves recently. Ill end up working on it for a couple hours and it will only gain 1/2 inch maybe 1 inch if I'm really trying.

total knot count: 54,000+
Loops around the bottom: 700+
6 foot 5 inches.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you used the green net yet?


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Have you used the green net yet?


Yes I messed up and made it too heavy. Really wears me out after a few throws.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> Yes I messed up and made it too heavy. Really wears me out after a few throws.


I was wondering if that chain would be to heavy.... Can you replace it with a few lead weights? Net looks real good tho......


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I was wondering if that chain would be to heavy.... Can you replace it with a few lead weights? Net looks real good tho......


The size of the chain is the problem. I went with 3/16ths because that is the smallest my local hardware store had. After checking around I should be using 1/8th chain. Yes I will be replacing it later on when I order chain.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Sober,
That is incredibly cool!
Try a shrimp boat supply for your chain and your twine
There's one in San Leon that has what your looking for.
Your knots have become very uniform and I can see from your pics that you have improved as you go!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

SoberBrent said:


> The size of the chain is the problem. I went with 3/16ths because that is the smallest my local hardware store had. After checking around I should be using 1/8th chain. Yes I will be replacing it later on when I order chain.


You've done a real good job making it.....I still haven't done my little crab net...LOL.......

If you can when you do use it I hope that you can post some pictures of your catch....

And the white net is looking good too.....


----------

